# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Kush mund te gjeje karakteristika Shqiptare ne keto foto

## EuroStar1

A jane Shqiptare keto ?

----------


## EuroStar1

Po ketu ka ndonje Shqiptar

----------


## EuroStar1

............!

----------


## EuroStar1

..............!

----------


## safinator

Obobo keto jane fotot qe Serbet perdorin kunder Shqiptareve si propagande ne Internet.

Gjithsesi disa prej tyre ngjajne si Gabel.

----------


## Akili-A

> ..............!


pse paska dhe myslimane shqiptar?????   :rrotullo syte: :

----------


## EuroStar1

A e pranon Shqiptari kete urdherese ! ?

----------


## user010

Apa paaaa mos më thuaj që kjo kjo foto është nga Shqipëria??!!!!

Mendja ton, e Shqiptarëve, punon akoma me qymyr, nuk është fut nafta akoma, imagjino kësaj ti shtosh dhe fanatizmin fetar..

----------


## Sayan2003

O eurostar pse nuk na sjell nje foto tenden or burre i dheut ta shofim i her ça surrati ke?

----------


## Akili-A

> A e pranon Shqiptari kete urdherese ! ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCd8NBRNHFY




hahahahhahaaaaa  e forte kjo.
ai qe martohet me vajzen e axhes eshte QAFIR tha robi i zotit.

----------


## EuroStar1

> hahahahhahaaaaa  e forte kjo.
> ai qe martohet me vajzen e axhes eshte QAFIR tha robi i zotit.


Ai qe nuk martohet...d.m.th ai qe nuk zbaton urdhrin e Allahut , eshte qafir




> *4:23.*
> 
> U janë ndaluar juve (të martoheni me): nënat tuaja, bijat tuaja, motrat tuaja, hallat tuaja, tezet tuaja, bijat e vëllaut, bijat e motrës, nënat tuaja që ju kanë dhënë gji, motrat nga gjiri, nënat e grave tuaja (vjehrrat) dhe vajzat që janë nën kujdesin tuaj e të lindura (prej tjetër babai) nga gratë tuaja me të cilat patët kontakt, e nëse nuk ken pasur kontakt me to (me gratë), atëherë s'ka pengesë (të martoheni me ato vajza), dhe (janë të ndaluara) gratë e bijve tuaj që janë të lindjes suaj (jo të bijëve të adoptuar), dhe të bashkoni (përnjeherë në një niqah) dy motra, përpos asaj që ka kaluar. Vërtetë, All-llahu falë shumë, është mëshirues i madh.


Keto jane ndalesat. Ndersa vajza e xhaxhait, e halles, e dajes, e tezes... mund ta maresh per grua

----------


## Akili-A

> Ai qe nuk martohet...d.m.th ai qe nuk zbaton urdhrin e Allahut , eshte qafir
> 
> 
> 
> Keto jane ndalesat. Ndersa vajza e xhaxhait, e halles, e dajes, e tezes... mund ta maresh per grua


e degjova me nxitim dhe nuk e kuptova mire.

dmth qe kush nuk martohet me vajzen e axhes eshte QAFIR???? lol

----------


## Akili-A

gocat e axhes duke ngrene makarona

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhjnAVnY5ns

----------


## EuroStar1

> e degjova me nxitim dhe nuk e kuptova mire.
> 
> dmth qe kush nuk martohet me vajzen e axhes eshte QAFIR???? lol


Po pra.

Jo se e ka kushtezuar qe duhet te martohesh patjeter. Por nese do mund te martohesh.......POR..... Nuk duhet ta kundershtosh lejimin e marteses me te lartpermendurat, pasi quhesh Qafir per mohim te te drejtave qe Allahu te ka lejuar.

d.m.th Lejen e ke, ndac martohu ndac mos u marto

p.s

Nuk me hapet kjo video me makaronxhi

----------


## Akili-A

> Po pra.
> 
> Jo se e ka kushtezuar qe duhet te martohesh patjeter. Por nese do mund te martohesh.......POR..... Nuk duhet ta kundershtosh lejimin e marteses me te lartpermendurat, pasi quhesh Qafir per mohim te te drejtave qe Allahu te ka lejuar.
> 
> d.m.th Lejen e ke, ndac martohu ndac mos u marto
> 
> p.s
> 
> *Nuk me hapet kjo video me makaronxh*i


eshte ne youtube. nese nuk hapet direkt merre linkun me copy-paste
titulli i videos ne youtube eshte  Burka & Spaghetti

----------


## EuroStar1

> eshte ne youtube. nese nuk hapet direkt merre linkun me copy-paste
> titulli i videos ne youtube eshte  Burka & Spaghetti


 :pa dhembe: 

ahahahhhaa sa kam qesh


Hajde te horme spagetit hajde... Ai burri qe i shihte ne bisht te syrit me shkriu fare  :pa dhembe:

----------


## ABytyqi

pershendetje;Ai popull qe i beson politikanve  ,mbes gjithmon ne rrug prandaj sesht qudi me kriju edhe kso filmash ,pa marr parasysh ngjarjen vendn kulturen nacionalitetitn e atij vendi apo asaj feje ku siq dihet asnje fe dhe asnje nacionalitet nuk jan njejt ,prandaj ne gjdo popull ,kultur apo fe ndrron diqka per ndryshe sdo te ishete interesante ajo qe mendohet apo kritikohet pa arsye apo me aryse te natyrshme ..Psh >>>

----------


## qeveriablu

..

Foto ideale per propaganden antishqiptare te sllavo-serbeve !
Keta ne balle te protestave fetare nuk jane shqiptare,por gypsi ( qe flasin shqip por gjenetikisht nuk jane shqiptare) dhe dalin ne protesta per 50 euro.Fizionomi shqiptare eshte ajo vajza qe na shikon me syze te vendosura mbi koke - kukuvajka e dreqit del ne protesta bashke me xhipsit.Ka shume shqiptar dhe shqiptare te tille.

Foto aspak te denja per nje komb.Shqiptari i vertet me kulture shqiptare nuk del ne protesta te motivuara fetarisht e as nuk falet ne mes te udhes por mospajtimin e vet e shpreh ne menyre te qyteteruar e jo ne kete menyre.

Deshperim !

----------


## Sayan2003

> ..
> 
> Foto ideale per propaganden antishqiptare te sllavo-serbeve !
> Keta ne balle te protestave fetare nuk jane shqiptare,por gypsi ( qe flasin shqip por gjenetikisht nuk jane shqiptare) dhe dalin ne protesta per 50 euro.Fizionomi shqiptare eshte ajo vajza qe na shikon me syze te vendosura mbi koke - kukuvajka e dreqit del ne protesta bashke me xhipsit.Ka shume shqiptar dhe shqiptare te tille.
> 
> Foto aspak te denja per nje komb.Shqiptari i vertet me kulture shqiptare nuk del ne protesta te motivuara fetarisht e as nuk falet ne mes te udhes por mospajtimin e vet e shpreh ne menyre te qyteteruar e jo ne kete menyre.
> 
> Deshperim !


Shqiptari musliman do falet rrugeve sa here qe shteti Shqiptare apo Kosovare mos ti krijoje kushte per ndertimin e xhamive te medha.

Ky hapesi temes qe kercet perpjete se po mbron rracen Shqiptare harron qe vete eshte nga Shijaku , vend ku fytyrat e njerezve jane njesoj sikur kalon ke Brraka ne Tirane.

----------


## ABytyqi



----------

